

Piketty’s ‘errors’ aren’t mistakes: They’re questions, and he answered them - pessimizer
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/05/30/pikettys-errors-arent-mistakes-theyre-questions-and-he-answered-them/

======
RickHull
_My initial take is that Piketty’s response contains much verbiage and a bit
of fist-shaking, but surprisingly little additional information that would
rectify some of the criticisms that have been made._

[http://philmagness.com/?p=890](http://philmagness.com/?p=890)

------
bencollier49
Well, this hoo-hah can't be doing sales of his book much harm. His response
seems pretty robust to me, and I want to know what inspired the Financial
Times to launch such a concerted attack on his book, so I'll get a copy asap.

------
naturalethic
Great. You love the idea of massive global taxes. Stop posting it on HN

------
interstitial
The trash heap of history awaits.

------
ethana
Piketty's economic is rickety. Sorry had to do it ;)

~~~
collyw
Any more rickety than other economics?

